# ++ عظيم هو سر التقوى ++



## ++menooo++ (25 فبراير 2006)

*++ عظيم هو سر التقوى ++*

الى جميع الاخوة والاحباء المسلمين

أرجوكم لا تدعوا التعصب يحل مكان المنطق ، أنتم تريدون رضاء الله ، ونحن جميعا كمسيحيين نعلم أن المسلم يعبد الله الواحد الأحد ، ونعلم أن المسلمين جميعهم يريدون ارضاء الله ، سواء بالزكاة ، أو الصوم ، أو الصلاة أو الابتعاد عن المعاصي ، جميعنا يعلم هذا ، ولكن صدقوني الطريق الذين تسيرون به ، هو طريق خاطيء ، لأن محمد اضلكم جميعا ، لا تدعو التعصب يعمي بصركم وبصيرتكم ، أرجوكم آيات الكتاب المقدس آيات رائعة وواضحة وجميعها تتكلم عن ظهور الله بالجسد ، فإذا جاء الله لأرضنا بجسده فما فائدة مجيء الأنبياء من بعده !!؟؟

فكروا ، ابحثوا ، ناقشوا لكي تصلوا لطريق النور والخلاص ، هذه المواقع التنويرية هي ليست من أجل اهانة مشاعر المسلمين ، ولكن هذه المواقع هي من أجل تنوير عقولكم وحياتكم وأرواحكم ، ولارشادكم لطريق النور والمعرفة والخلاص ، سوف تحاسبون يوم الحساب على كل كلمة ، الرب يسوع سوف يقول لكم قرأتم آيات الانجيل وأخذتم شروحات لماذا لم تؤمنوا بأنني الله الواحد الأحد الذي نزلت من السماء من أجل محبتي الخالصة لكم .... أرجوكم تمسكوا بالمنطق وابتعدوا عن التعصب

" وبالإجماع عظيم هو سرّ التقوى الله ظهر في الجسد تبرر في الروح تراءى لملائكة كرز به بين الأمم أومن به في العالم رفع في المجد" تيموثاوس 3: 16



هذه الآية صريحة للغاية ، تبين أن الله العظيم جاء لعالمنا على شكل انسان ، وعرفناه وسمعناه وآمن به الكثير من العالم ،  وبعد صلبه وموته رفع للسماء بمجد عظيم ، هل أثرت فيك تلك الآية 

اذا زارك الله في بيتك فمن يزورك بعده هل تؤمن به !!؟؟


----------



## Dexter (25 فبراير 2006)

اقرأ و تأكد مما تكتب ..
الترجمة العربية المشتركة :
*ولا خِلافَ أنَّ سِرَّ التَّقوى عَظيمٌ (( الّذي ظهَرَ في الجَسَدِ وتَبَرَّرَ في الرُّوحِ، شاهدَتْهُ المَلائِكَةُ، كانَ بِشارَةً للأُمَمِ، آمَنَ بِه العالَمُ ورفَعَهُ الله في المَجدِ)). *

الترجمة الكاثوليكية:
*ولا خِلافَ أَنَّ سِرَّ التَّقْوى عَظيم: (( قد أُظهِرَ في الجَسَد وأُعلِنَ بارّاً في الرُّوح وتَراءَى لِلمَلائِكَة وبُشِّرَ به عِندَ الوَثَنِيِّين وأُومِنَ بِه في العالَم ورُفِعَ في المَجْد )). *

*هل فهمت ؟ *
*الترجمات قد حذفت كلمة (الله) .. سقط موضوعك من أساسه *


----------



## ma7aba (25 فبراير 2006)

هذه النسخة العربية المشتركة
http://www.albichara.org/readbible.php?row=2&name=رسالة بولس الأولى إلى تيموثاوس&nj=54&tr=1
ولا خِلافَ أنَّ سِرَّ التَّقوى عَظيمٌ (( الّذي ظهَرَ في الجَسَدِ وتَبَرَّرَ في الرُّوحِ، شاهدَتْهُ المَلائِكَةُ، كانَ بِشارَةً للأُمَمِ، آمَنَ بِه العالَمُ ورفَعَهُ الله في المَجدِ)). 
وهذه ترجمة فانديلك  المعتمدة عند الكنائس الشرقية والبروتستانتيه والكاثوليكية
http://www.albichara.org/readbible.... الرَّسُولِ الأُولَى إِلَى تِيمُو&nj=120&tr=2
وَبِالإِجْمَاعِ عَظِيمٌ هُوَ سِرُّ التَّقْوَى: اللهُ ظَهَرَ فِي الْجَسَدِ، تَبَرَّرَ فِي الرُّوحِ، تَرَاءَى لِمَلاَئِكَةٍ، كُرِزَ بِهِ بَيْنَ الأُمَمِ، أُومِنَ بِهِ فِي الْعَالَمِ، رُفِعَ فِي الْمَجْدِ. 
وهذه هي النسخة الكاثوليكية
http://www.albichara.org/readbible....قِدّيس بوُلس الأوْلى إلى طيموتاوس&nj=193&tr=3
16ولا خِلافَ أَنَّ سِرَّ التَّقْوى عَظيم: (( قد أُظهِرَ في الجَسَد وأُعلِنَ بارّاً في الرُّوح وتَراءَى لِلمَلائِكَة وبُشِّرَ به عِندَ الوَثَنِيِّين وأُومِنَ بِه في العالَم ورُفِعَ في المَجْد )). 

الآن نأتي للإعتراض أن كلمة الله غير موجودة بالنسخة الكاثوليكية 
أولاً يجب أن نعلم جيداً أن الترجمة هي من صنع بشر وليست وحي وهل من شخص يخالفني الرأي أظن الكل يقر بهذه الحقيقة 
البشر والمترجمين خصوصاً عندهم طريقتهم بالتعبير الادبي 
الىن انت أعترضت على ان سر التقوى ليس الله المتجسد واستدليت على كلامك ان الله لا دخل له بالقصة طب هل قرات الرسالة كلها وعلام تدل اقراها وستجد ان الضمير الذي يعود له كل هذا الكلام هو الله 
فهو يقول
14كَتَبتُ إِلَيكَ بِذلِكَ راجِيًا أَن أَلحَقَ بِكَ بَعدَ قَليل.15فإذا أَبطَأتُ فاعلَمْ كَيفَ تَتَصرَّفُ في بَيتِ الله، أَعنِي كَنيسةَ اللهِ الحَيّ، عَمودَ الحَقِّ ورُكْنَه. 16ولا خِلافَ أَنَّ سِرَّ التَّقْوى عَظيم: (( قد أُظهِرَ في الجَسَد وأُعلِنَ بارّاً في الرُّوح وتَراءَى لِلمَلائِكَة وبُشِّرَ به عِندَ الوَثَنِيِّين وأُومِنَ بِه في العالَم ورُفِعَ في المَجْد )). 
من هو الذي يبشر به بين الوثنين والكلام كله عن الله الحي
أسلوب الكتابة أخ Dexter  ليس دليل على الخطأ 
المهم النسخة الأساسية تقول كلمة الله صراحة 
والآن ادعوك أخي أن تقرأ الىيات وتفهمها جيداً وتقرأ ماقبلها ومابعدها لأن أسلوب الترجمة يختلف من شخص لآخر


----------



## ++menooo++ (25 فبراير 2006)

شكرا يا محبه لاهتمامك و متابعتك للموضوع
و يا ريت تهتم بمواضيعى الجديده


----------



## Dexter (26 فبراير 2006)

عزيزي محبة .. 

في النسخة NRSV نقرأ العدد :
Without any doubt, the mystery of our religion is great:
He* was revealed in flesh,
   vindicated* in spirit,*
     seen by angels,
proclaimed among Gentiles,
   believed in throughout the world,
     taken up in glory. 
و في الحاشية كتعليق على هذا العدد نقرأ :
Gk _Who_; other ancient authorities read _God_; others, _Which_
_أي يوجد اختلاف بين المخطوطات .. و كلمة WHICH في المخطوطات تدل على سر التقوى (لأنه غير عاقل) ولا تدل على الله .. راجع معلوماتك_


----------



## ma7aba (26 فبراير 2006)

حبيب أنت بدك العنب ولا الناطور أنا متأكد بدك العنب حبيب الترجمات تبقى ترجمات الرسالة كلها مبنية على الله وافعاله وتصرفاتنا بكنيسة الله الحي أخي اقرأ تفسير الآيات وخذ النسخ المعتمدة ولا تحاول الأخذ من نسخ غير معتمدة كنسياً ولكن هي ترجمات وعلى فكرة الكثير من هذه النسخ حذرت منهم الكنيسة فلا تحاول الصيد فيهم هل من الممكن ان تجلب تفسير الآية المعتمد لأنه مأخوذ من النسخة الاصلية وهذا هو المهم وليس الترجمة وطريقة الصياغة وأنا سأجلب لك تفسير معتمد كنسياً من النسخة الأصلية كي لا يكون هناك حجة بهذا الموضوع ولكن قبل أن اجلب لك أي تفسير هل لك ان تقول لي
من هو الذي يبشر به بين الوثنيين 
ومن هو الذي يؤمن به العالم المؤمنين طبعاً
عندما تجيب على هذه الاسئلة ستقول لي لا حاجة للترجمةولا حاجة للشرح فقد وصلت الفكرة


----------



## whocares (26 فبراير 2006)

Dexter،

" في البدء كان الكلمة
و الكلمة كان عند الله
و كان الكلمة الله

... و الكلمة صار جسدا و حل بيننا." يوحنا (1:1،14)

أي الله صار جسدا كما ذكرت الترجمة من الأخ مينو. إقرأ الآية أعلاه و تأكد.


----------



## almanse (26 فبراير 2006)

الزميل  whocares هل ممكن تعرف الكلمات التي تستعملونها؟ ماذا تقصد ب(الكلمة صار جسداً). هل صار = تحول ؟ 

1- هل افهم من ذلك أن الكلمة تحولت الى جسد؟
2- ام افهم ان الكلمة انتجت جسداً؟

تحياتي


----------



## My Rock (26 فبراير 2006)

almanse قال:
			
		

> الزميل whocares هل ممكن تعرف الكلمات التي تستعملونها؟ ماذا تقصد ب(الكلمة صار جسداً). هل صار = تحول ؟
> 
> 1- هل افهم من ذلك أن الكلمة تحولت الى جسد؟
> 2- ام افهم ان الكلمة انتجت جسداً؟
> ...


 

خليك في الموضوع يا عزيزي و بلاش نط لاسئلة خارجية

يعني بعد ما فلستوا و لم يعد لكم رد او شبهة بالموضوع, نطيت الى سؤال اخر؟

ربنا يباركم يا احباء على هذه الردود المسكتة, ربنا يعوضكم بركة و نعمة

سلام


----------



## Dexter (26 فبراير 2006)

> حبيب أنت بدك العنب ولا الناطور أنا متأكد بدك العنب حبيب الترجمات تبقى ترجمات الرسالة كلها مبنية على الله وافعاله وتصرفاتنا بكنيسة الله الحي


 
هل أفهم من كلامك أنه من غير الضروري تحري دقة الألفاظ ؟ احذر من كلامك .

قلت لك إنه يوجد اختلاف في المخطوطات اليدوية في موضوع هام و خطير و هو التجسد ! ثم تقول لي غير مهم ؟



> اقرأ تفسير الآيات وخذ النسخ المعتمدة ولا تحاول الأخذ من نسخ غير معتمدة كنسياً


النسخة القياسية المنقحة الجديدة وضعها اثنان و ثلاثون من علماء الكتاب المقدس الأكثر رفعة يدعمهم خمسون من الطوائف المسيحية المساندة ، و هو معترف من قبل الكنيسة !! 
فلا تهرب من الموضوع بحجة نسخ غير معترف بها!

الترجمة ذكرت اختلاف مخطوطات و انت تقول لي ترجمات ؟ 
اختلاف مخطوطات !!!


----------



## My Rock (27 فبراير 2006)

مش شايف انا غيرالتهمات على الترجمات! عجبي

و لكن لنرجع الى النص الاصلي باليونانية

και ομολογουμενως μεγα εστιν το της ευσεβειας μυστηριον θεος εφανερωθη εν σαρκι εδικαιωθη εν πνευματι ωφθη αγγελοις εκηρυχθη εν εθνεσιν επιστευθη εν κοσμω ανεληφθη εν δοξη



θεος  تيوس يمعنى الله  تلفظ _theh'-os_

_εφανερωθη  phaneroōبمعني ظهر 

 
εν تلفظ اين en و بمعنى في

 
σαρκι وتلفظ sarx  و تعني الجسد

فماذا يكون عندنا؟

الله ظهر في الجسد

و من له اذان للسمع فليسمع!
_


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 مارس 2006)

شكرا روك على مرورك


----------



## اغريغوريوس (10 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ++ عظيم هو سر التقوى ++*

*الله ظهر في الجسد – دراسة في المخطوطات 
(نسخة منقحة ومزيدة)​الاستاذ ابراهيم القبطي 
وَبِالإِجْمَاعِ عَظِيمٌ هُوَ سِرُّ التَّقْوَى: اللهُظَهَرَ فِي الْجَسَدِ، تَبَرَّرَ فِي الرُّوحِ، تَرَاءَىلِمَلاَئِكَةٍ، كُرِزَ بِهِ بَيْنَ الأُمَمِ، أُومِنَ بِهِ فِي الْعَالَمِ، رُفِعَفِي الْمَجْدِ. " 1 تيموثاوس 3 : 16

يعترض المسلمون على هذه الآية فيمحاولة تدليسية بأن الأصل اليوناني لا توجد فيه كلمةاللهُ θεου
ويعتمدون على أحد النسخ اليونانية​Westcott-Hort New Testament 1881
και ομολογουμενως μεγα εστιν το της ευσεβειας μυστηριον ος εφανερωθη εν σαρκι εδικαιωθη εν πνευματι ωφθη αγγελοις εκηρυχθη εν εθνεσιν επιστευθη εν κοσμω ανελημφθη εν δοξη

ثم يستعملونترجمات أخرى منها انجليزية

​Timothy1 3:16 New International Reader's Version
There is no doubt that godliness is a great mystery. Jesus appeared in a body​

ثمالعربية 

ولا خلاف أن سر التقوى عظيم . قد أُُظهِرَ في الجسد و أُعـلِن بارافي الروح و تراءى للملائكة و بُشِّر به عند الوثنيين و أومن به في العالم، ورُفِـعَ في المجد" . (العهد الجديد الطبعة الكاثوليكية)​------------------
وللرد نقول


أولا تحليل الترجمات التي استشهدوا بها​
بعض الترجمات الإنجيزيةالحديثة غير حرفية بالمرة ... لأن النص اليوناني الذي أتوا بهلا توجد فيهكلمة المسيح على الإطلاق
أما الترجمات العربية النقدية وتتبعها بعض الترجماتالإنجيلزية فهي فاقدة للمعنى 

فنائب الفاعلغير موجودبالجملة ... فمن هو الذي أُظهر في الجسد ... ؟؟
يبقى سؤالا بلا جواب ...

أما ترجمة اليونانية Westcott-Hort فهيترجمة نقديةقام بها عالمان في القرنال19 واعتمدت على بالأساس على المخطوطة السينائية وكانت طريقتهم الاعتماد علىالمخطوطات الأقدم وليس على عدد المخطوطات المتوافقة .. أي أنمبدأهم هو الأقدم وإن كان قليلا فهو الأولى حتى وإن تعارض معه عدد كبيرمن المخطوطات الأخرى

وهذا هو تعليق الموسوعة الكاثوليكة علىهذهالنسخة :​Westcott and Hort's Greek New Testament, though hailed with delight by a great number of textual critics, did not meet with unchallenged praise. Among the dissenters were Godet, Wunderlich, Dobschütz, Jülicher, Bousset, and Burgon (The Revision Revised; The Quarterly Review, 1881-82; 2nd edit., London, 1885). Of these, some object to Westcott and Hort's method, others to their appreciation of Codex B, others to their attitude towards the so-called Western readings, others, finally, uphold the claims of the Received Text. In the third and fourth editions of his "Plain Introduction to the Criticism of the New Testament", F. H. ***ivener writes against the views of Tischendorf, Treffelles, and Westcott-Hort; he favours the readings of the later manu******s in the reconstruction of the Greek New-Testament text, and advocates the return to a text-form similar to the Received Text (catholic encyclopedia) (1) ​

فعلى الرغمأنها طريقة نقدية لها محاسنها في الاعتماد على الأصول الأقدم ... ولكنها تتجاهلحقيقة أخرى 
أن الأصول الأقدم أكثر تعرضا لعوامل التعرية والمسح، وفقدان خطوط ونقاط وعلامات تنصيص ، قد تفقد المعنى أصله ورونقه
كما تتجاهل التسليم الكنسي للنص الإنجيلي ولا تلقي بالا إلى طبيعة هذه المخطوطات القديمة ، والتي في الأغلب لم تكن مستعملة في الكنائس لوجود أخطاء فيها 
أما ما حدث في قراءةος مكانθεος هو وجود بعض عوامل التعرية التي مسحت الكلمة الأصلية فـــــ ος والتي لا تحمل أي معنى ففي القاموسος تعني

​Probably a primary word (or perhaps a form of the article G3588); the relative (sometimes demonstrative) pronoun, who, which, what, that: - one, (an-, the) other, some, that, what, which, who (-m, -se), etc.
فهي بمعنىالذي أوالتي للعاقل أو لغير العاقل 
فلو ترجمناها حرفيا لصارت بمعنى
" وَبِالإِجْمَاعِ عَظِيمٌ هُوَ سِرُّ التَّقْوَى: الذيظَهَرَ فِي الْجَسَدِ، تَبَرَّرَ فِي الرُّوحِ، تَرَاءَى لِمَلاَئِكَةٍ،كُرِزَ بِهِ بَيْنَ الأُمَمِ، أُومِنَ بِهِ فِي الْعَالَمِ، رُفِعَ فِيالْمَجْدِ.
ولا يخفى أن الجملة لا تحمل أي معنى أو مضمونفالفاعل لا يمكن أن يكون سر التقوى (الغير عاقل أو الغير مشخصن)،فهو لا يصلح ان يتبرر في الروح ويتراءى لملائكة ... ويظل الفاعل (أو نائب الفاعل) غامضا مما جعل بعضالترجمات الإنجليزية لتتغلب على هذا بإضافةHe فتصبحالترجمةHe who was manifested in the flesh ... ويظلالفاعل مجهولاوإن كانالمعني والمضمون يشير إلى الإله ​
************************
ثانيا : وكالعادة يتجاهل المسلمون العديد من القراءات الأخرى في المخطوطاتاليونانية التجميعية الأخرى مثل​Stephens’ Textus Receptus 1550
1Ti 3:16 και ομολογουμενως μεγα εστιν το της ευσεβειας μυστηριον θεος εφανερωθη εν σαρκι εδικαιωθη εν πνευματι ωφθη αγγελοις εκηρυχθη εν εθνεσιν επιστευθη εν κοσμω ανεληφθη εν δοξη 
***ivener 1894 Textus Receptus
1Ti 3:16 και ομολογουμενως μεγα εστιν το της ευσεβειας μυστηριον θεος εφανερωθη εν σαρκι εδικαιωθη εν πνευματι ωφθη αγγελοις εκηρυχθη εν εθνεσιν επιστευθη εν κοσμω ανεληφθη εν δοξη 
Byzantine Majority
1Ti 3:16 καὶ ομολογουμένως μέγα εστὶ τὸ της ευσεβείας μυστήριον· Θεὸς εφανερώθη εν σαρκί, εδικαιώθη εν Πνεύματι, φθη αγγέλοις, εκηρύχθη εν θνεσιν, επιστεύθη εν κόσμω, ανελήμφθη εν δόξη

وكلها توافق بقية الترجمات بأنالفاعل هو اللهالذي ظهر في الجسد ..God was manifest in flesh​
************************

ثالثا : نلاحظ الآتي​
أن كلمةθεος أو الله كانت تكتب في المخطوطات القديمة بهذاالشكل​*



*أماكلمة هو أو هو الذي hos = ος
فتكتب هكذا​*


*
رابعا في المخطوطات​1) الأسكندرانية Codex Alexandrinus 
يُنقل عنها النص كما يلي بدون لفظ الله 


... ولكن بالرجوع إلى أصل المخطوطة تتضح الحقيقة ، فقد حدث نوع من المسح في المخطوطة فكلمة الله من النص السكندري كما رأيناها من قبل 
*​




​*والكملةالمقابلة في النص لرسالة تموثاوسمن نفس المخطوطةالأسكندرانية​

​*







​​*ومنالواضح أنها ممسوحة في أصل المخطوطة وإن كان رسمها يقارب لفظةالله θεος منها إلى لفظة هوος المبهمة
حاول بعض المسلمين مؤخرا نشر مجموعة من الصور لم يذكروا لنامصدرها تشير إلى نظرية تقترح بأن النص معدل ، وكل هذا اطناب فيما لا يغني ولا يسمن من جوع 
فوضع الصورة وراء الأخرى ربما يشبع عقل المسلم المغيب ولكنه لم يف الحقيقة قدرها 
فقط واحد من العلماء الذين عاينوا المخطوطة هوصامويل تراجيليز Samuel P. Tregelles هو من ادعى هراءا أن ضربة القلم في مركزالحرف θ ليست على الجانبين مما يوحي بتعديل لنص قديم 
ولكن هذا لا يغير من الحقيقة في شئ ، ولا يفسر الخط الموضوعفوقها والذي يؤكد على اعتبارها من ال Nomina sacra ، وأن المخطوطة تقرأ بالفعلθεόςوهذا هو ما يقوله أشهر عالم للمخطوطات الإنجيلية في القرن ال19 F. H. A. ***ivener والذي يقول بعد أن فحص المخطوطة أكثر من عشرين مرة (والمئات من المخطوطاتمثلها)​I have examined Codex A at least twenty times within as many years and seeing (as every one must) with my own eyes, I have always felt convinced that it reads θεός (2)


ويؤيده في هذا أدم كلارك في تعليقه علىالآية​To me there is ample reason to believe that the Codex Alexandrinus originally read “Theos”, God, in this place; but the stroke becoming faint by length of time and injudicious handling (3)


وباتركينج Patrick Young (1628- 1652 ) أول من صحح المخطوطة وعاينها قبل يتسلل المزيد منعوامل التعرية إلى النص، فقد أكد على أن المخطوطة تقرأ θεός ومنه نقل براين والتن θεός إلى ترجمته المتعددة Polyglott (4)
وكذا سير هنري وتن Henry Wotton منمعايني المخطوطة يقول 

​“that this MS. always exhibited θεός. Of this, any one may easily convince himself who will be at the pains to examine the place with attention” (5)


فلا نستطيع أن نعتمد رأي واحد فقط ضد أراء الأغلبية منالعلماء ،
بل وأن نكذب أعيننا لنصدق نظرية لأحد العلماء لم يوافقه فيها الكثير من العلماء 

2) أما عن المخطوطة السينائيةحيثتم تعديل النص ليوافق القراءة الأصلية ، فيتحدث البعض عن هذا التعديل وأنه دليلعلى التحريفكون هناك إصلاحللمخطوطة بإدخال θεός فوق الكلمة
​*

​



*
والحقيقة أن هذا الإدخال والتعديلهو ما جعلنانتجاهل المخطوطة كدليل مع أو ضد النص الصحيح كونه دليل محايد لا ينفي أو يؤكد النص .
فالتعديل قد يكون عودة إلى تصحيح الخطأ وليس تحريف
أما اتهام المسلمينمعدل المخطوطة بالتحريف ، فهو استعمال لمصطلحات إسلامية في أبحاث علمية لا نجد فيها مثل هذه المصطلحات ، فلا نجده إلا إسقاط إسلامي لما يعانيه النص القرآني من أزمات 
وما تعانيه مخطوطات القرآن من تجاهل 
وما يعانيه الرسم القرآني من اختلافاتلم يتم دراستها أكاديميا بعد

فنحن لا ننكر سوء حالةالمخطوطة نفسها، فهيتصلح شاهدا على قدم وجود النصالإنجيلي على مجمله ، ولكنها لا تصلح شاهدا لنقد أو تعديل النص المقدس لسوء كتابتها، فالذي قام على كتابتها كما يتفق علماء الباليوجرافي المعاصرون ، ثلاثخطاطين ، A ، B ، D أسوأهم كان الخطاط A وهو الذي كتب أغلب العهد الجديد فيالمخطوطة 
ولهذا يعتبرها معظم الدارسين من أدنى المخطوطات في جودة النسخ ودقته (6) ، فأخطاء الهجاء كثيرة والتعديلات والتصحيحات فيها تقترب من ال14000 تصحيح 
فلو توافقنا مجازا (ولن نتفق) مع بعض المسلمين وأعتبرناها دليل مع لا ضد وجود ος كنصبديل ، فهو دليل لا يحمل أي ثقل حقيقي مقارنة مع أغلب المخطوطات الأخرى واستشهادالآباء
ثم لو كان التصحيح بهدف التحريف لكان المعدل قد مسح كل الكلمةوأدخل فقط كلمة θεός 
هو فقط تعديل لاحق بتصويب النص وإدخال القراءة الصحيحة لاأكثر 
وإلا ما رأيك عزيز المسلم في هذا التعديل في أقدم مخطوطات القرآن (مخطوطة سمرقند) المتاحة


​*

​

*والتي تفتقد جزء من النص 
حرمنا كل ذي ظفر ومنالبقر والغنم
ولماذا حاول البعض إضافتها على الهامش ؟
هذا هذا تحريف ؟​أليس هذا نفس المقياس ؟
3) أماالمخطوطة الثانية التي تحتمل قراءات عدة فهي المخطوطة الافرايميةوالتي يعلم جميع علماء المخطوطات لماذا سميت بـ Re******us 
وكيف تماظهار النص الأنجيلي الأصلي فيها بمسح ميامر دينية كانت قد كتب فوق الأصل ، باستعمال المواد الكيميائية 
وما هي حالتهاالتي تتضح في الصورة الأدنى​*

​

*ولهذا رأي العلماء واضح 
حيثيؤكد بريجن بأن موضوع الكلمة θεός غير واضح في المخطوطة C واختلف فيها علماءالمخطوطات​Codex c, which the excessive application of chemicals has rendered it no longer decipherable in this place. Tischendorf (of course) insists, that the original reading was ος. Wetstein and Griesbach (just as we should expect,) avow the same opinion, — Woide, Mill, Weber and Parquoi being just as confident that the 
original reading was θεός (7)
4) أما عنبقية المخطوطات اليونانية فحدث ولا حرج 
أكثر من 260 (وربما أكثر) مخطوطةيونانية كلها تشهد للقراءة الصحيحة θεός 
وهي​Uncials
A. 044 (Psi) . K(ap). L . P(apr).
Some of the Minuscules 
1(eap). 2(ap). 5. 6. 398. 82. 91. 35. 93. 94. 314/317. 319. 104. 321. 322. 33. 110. 323. 69. 326. 61. 181. 42. 336. 218. 81. 384. 385. 424. 429. 131. 432. 141. 180. 88. 201. 205. 209. 103. 241. 242. 177. 43. 330. 337. 263. 365. 367. 175. 386. 440. 383. 378. 226. 431. 189. 172. 221. 206. 216. 203. 257. 255. 250. 256 (8)


وهذا ما جعل النص البيزنطي الممثل لمعظمالمخطوطات (الذي نعتبره أعلى في الرتبة من النص السكندري) يقرأ​και ομολογουμενως μεγα εστιν το της ευσεβειας μυστηριον θεος εφανερωθη εν σαρκι εδικαιωθη εν πνευματι ωφθη αγγελοις εκηρυχθη εν εθνεσιν επιστευθη εν κοσμω ανεληφθη εν δοξη​

فشهادة المخطوطات إذن لصالح θεός تتخطي نسبة 125: 1 في مواجهة القراءةالمنحولة ος
---------------------------------------
​خامساوللمزيد نرجع إلى أقوال الآباء

​يظن بعض المسلمين عن جهل 
أو متعمدون عن تدليس 
بأن أقوال الآباء لا تشهد للقراءة الأصلية θεόςقبل وأثناء مجمع نيقية 

وهذه اسطورة مصدرها مواقع الملحدين على الانترنت لا سند لها من الحقيقة 
فقبل مجمع نيقية شهد الآباء للنص بأن الله هو الظاهر في الجسد
1) فقبل مجمعنقية فهذااغناطيوس(100 م) على مدخل القرن الثاني الميلادي يستشهدبالنص في رسالته إلى أهل أفسس 

​There is one Physician who is possessed both of flesh and spirit; both made and not made; God existing in flesh; true life in death; both of Mary and of God; first possible and then impossible, even Jesus Christ our Lord." Ignatius (100 AD), Epistle to Ephesians Ch 7

في اقتباس آخر في رسالته ​"There is one God, who has manifested Himself by Jesus Christ His Son, who is His eternal Word, not proceeding forth from silence, and who in all things pleased Him that sent Him." Ignatius (100 AD), The Epistle of Ignatius to the Magnesians, Chapter 8​

1)وأيضاهيبوليتس(170-236م) في تعليقه على المزمور الثاني يؤكد على أن المسيح ظهركإله وإنسان(اقتباس غير حرفي)​
"When he came into the world, he was manifested as God and man." Hippolytus (170-236 AD), On Psalm II. From the Exposition of the Second Psalm, by the Holy Bishop Hippolytus

ثم يقتبس هيبوليتسحرفيافي رده على الهرطوقي نوتس ​"He now, coming forth into the world, was manifested as God in a body." Hippolytus (170-236 AD), Against Noetus Ch17

وأيضا فيمقالته عن نهاية العالمفي الفصلين الأول وال22

​Thus, too, they preached of the advent of God in the flesh to the world." Ch1
"For our God sojourned with us in the flesh." Ch22
Hippolytus (170 -236) On the End of the World


3) وكذاديونيسيوسالاسكندري يستشهدصراحة بالنصفي منتصف القرن الثالثالميلادي (264م ) قبل مجمعنيقية​"For God was manifest in the flesh, made of woman, born out of God the Father, out of the womb before the morning star." Dionysius of Alexandria (264 AD), letter to Paul of Samosata (Concilia, i. 853a or Conciliations I:1:853)
4) ونضيف كذا القديسغريغوريوس صانع العجائب ( المتوفي في القرن الثالث الميلادي 213-270م قبل مجمع نيقية بأكثرمن 50 عام)​To maintain two natures in the one Christ, makes a Tetrad of the Trinity, says he; for he expressed himself thus: And it is the true God, the unincarnate, that was manifested in the flesh, perfect with the true and divine perfection (Gregory Thaumaturgus, [AD 213-270 ] A Sectional Confession of the Faith

5) وكذا القديسميثوديوس المتوفيأيضا قبل مجمع نيقية(ت 311 م) ​Whence also in this place they are not only said to hymn with their praises the divine substance of the divine unity, but also the glory to be adored by all of that one of the sacred Trinity, which now, by the appearance of God in the flesh, has even lighted upon earth
Saint Methodius of Olympus (died ca. 311) Oration on Simeon and Anna- Ch II
6) وأخيرا نستشهد حتىبكتابات الهراطقةمن الأبيونيينذوي المسحة اليهودية (قبل مجمع نيقية :192 م) والذين استشهدوا بالنص في تأكيد علىاعترافهم بألوهية المسيح على خلاف الادعاءات المنتشرة عنهم ​And the Lord shall judge Israel first, even for the wrong they did unto Him; for when He appeared as a deliverer, God in the flesh, they believed Him not.
The Testaments of the Twelve Patriarchs Ch IX.10 (c192 )
إذاَ شهادة الآباء ... بل وحتى الهراطقة المخالفين في العقيدة ، كلها واضحة قبل مجمع نيقية تتخطى الشك إلى اليقين بالقراءة الصحيحة ​الله ظهر في الجسد​فماذا عن الآباء بعد مجمع نيقية 
7) نجد القديسغريغوريوس النيسي(331-395) والذي استشهد بالنص ما يقرب من 22 مرة منها 

​Timothy, proclaims in plain terms, God was manifest in the flesh, justified in the spirit . Since then the fact has been demonstrated on every side that the Only-begotten God is God." Gregory Nyssa (331-395 AD), Against Eunomius (book XI. 2)


"And hence it is that all who preach the word point out the wonderful character of the mystery in this respect, that God was manifested in the flesh." Gregory Nyssa (331-395 AD), Against Eunomius (book V. 3)

Therefore both He Who was formed in the Virgin's womb, according to the word of the prophet, is the servant, and not the Lord (that is to say, the man according to the flesh, in whom God was manifested), and also, in the other passage, He Who was created as the beginning of His ways is not God, but the man in whom God was manifested to us (On the Faith, Gregory Nyssa (331-395 AD)
8) ثم القديس الذهبي الفم 349-407م في تفسير انجيل يوحنايؤكد بأن الله ظهر في الجسد مستشهدا بالآية​Now if He be the Image of the Invisible, He must be invisible Himself, for otherwise He would not be an “image.” And wonder not that Paul saith in another place, “God was manifested in the Flesh” ( 1 Tim. iii. 16). (Chrysostom: Homilies on the Gospel of St. John and the Epistle to the Hebrews)

وأيضايوحنا الذهبي الفم فيتفسيره لرسالة تيموثاوس​Since in his directions to the Priests he had required nothing like what is found in Leviticus he refers the whole matter to Another, saying, “God was manifest in the flesh.” The Creator was seen incarnate. “He was justified in the Spirit.” As it is said (Chrysostom: Homilies on 1 Timothy)


​
9) وأيضا القديسثيؤدوريتس اسقف قبرص 393- 457​The divine apostle, writing to Timothy, also says “without controversy great is the mystery of godliness. God was manifest in the flesh, justified in the spirit, seen of angels, preached unto the Gentiles, believed on in the world, received up into glory.” It is therefore plain that the divine nature is invisible, but the flesh visible, and that through the visible the invisible was seen, by its means working wonders and unveiling its own power, for with the hand He fashioned the sense of seeing and healed him that was blind from birth. Again He gave the power of hearing to the deaf, and loosed the fettered tongue, using his fingers for a tool and applying his spittle like some healing medicine. So again when He walked upon the sea He displayed the almighty power of the Godhead. Fitly, therefore, did the apostle say “God was manifest in the flesh.” For through it appeared the invisible nature beheld by its means by the angel hosts, for “He was seen,” he says, “of angels.”
The “Eranistes "or “Polymorphus”. of the Blessed Theodoretus, Bishop of Cyrus (458 AD)
10) بل أن القديس كيرلس السكندريعمود الدين يؤكد النص الصحيح ​The Divine Paul says that great is the Mystery of godliness. And this is true, for the Word was manifested in the flesh, since He is God; justified in Spirit ….(Cyril of Alexandria, Scholia on the incarnation of the Only-Begotten. LFC 47, Oxford (1881) pp.185-236.)​

ومع وجود إجماع الآباء (قبل وبعد مجمع نيقية) : بعضهم يسبق الكثير من المخطوطات أو معاصر لها
معوفرة المخطوطات التي تؤكد القراءة الصحيحة 
مع اعتراف النص البيزنطيوالنص المستلم TR
لا نجد إلا الاعتراف بأن النص في صورتهالحقيقية هو "الله ظهر في الجسد"
وبهذا ينتفي كل شك في أنها كما جاءت في الكثير من المخطوطات (الله ظهر في الجسد) وأن ما هو موجود في بعض المخطوطات (بالتحديد .. السينائية والافرايمية المشكوك في صحة قراءتهما لهذا النص) هي أخطاء نسخ 
أو عوامل تعرية كما في السكندرية 
وهذا يوافقايضا التكوين اللغوي​***************************
سادسا الرد على اعتراضات المدلسين​
حاول أحد المسلمين أن يتلاعب صلعميا في عرض النص الإنجيلي ​وبالإجماع عظيم هو سر التقوى: الله ظهر في الجسد​يتعامل المسلم معالنص بطرق ملتوية تتلخص في
1- محاولة اسقاط تفسيراته الشخصية على النصوص 
2- هو اعتبار عدم وجود دليل ، كدليل على عدم الوجود 
3- استعمال المنطق الدائري circular reasoning : فلو جاء الدليل ضده يتحول الدليل نفسه إلى تلاعب في النصوص فيعرفه ومفهومه :
* أولا يحاول المسلم القفز من المخطوطات اليونانية إلى الترجمات الحديثة 
إقتباس:هوان بعض الترجمات العربية تذكر ان ( الله ظهر في الجسد ) حاسمة الامر بتجسد اللهنفسه و ظهوره فى الجسد كترجمة الفانيدك و الحياة و بعضها يقول ( الذى ظهر فى الجسد)تاركا الخيار للمفسر و القارىء

والترجمات لاتشغلنا كثيرا في هذه الدراسة يا عزيزي المسلم 
فكما أكدنا من قبل ولم تنطق ببنت شفة أنالفاعل مجهول وغير مشخصنوتركيب الجملة لا يستقيم مما جعلالمترجمين يضيفون لإصلاح معنى النص
* ثم يفتي المسلم تابع صلعم ، ويحاول أن ينشئ لنا علم لاهوت جديد فيقول
إقتباس:ولكن العجيب انه يستغرب ان يكون الذى ظهر فى الجسد هو سر التقوى و سببه فى ذلك انهغير عاقل او غير مشخصن و نسى ان الذى تجسد حتى لو اطلق عليه لفظ الله فهو اللوغوسحسب فهم القائلين بتجسد اللوغوسو اللوغوس هو نفسه غير مشخصن فىالاساس و شخصنته هو تجسده

من قال لك ياشيخنا أناللجوس غير مشخصن؟
ومن قال له أن شخصنته هو تجسده؟
ألا تستحي من الجهل المدقع
* ثم يعترض المسلم كما يعفور أصيل قائلا
إقتباس:ومسئلة القرءات مسئلة يجب الوقفة عندها لأنها عبارة عن تسمية المفاهيم بأسماء قدتبدو جيدة او تستحق الاحترام و هى ليست كذلك كما ان الرشوة تسمى اكرامية و تكون شىءمقبول اجتماعيا احيانا لمجرد تغيير مسماها فالقراءة فى معظم الاحيان هى مرادفللاختلاف و قد يفهم هذا الاختلاف احيانا و يقدر اذا كان عباره عن مجموعة من الحروفتكون كلمتين مثلا و يمكن قراءتها بصورتين و لكنها نفس الحروف أما ان تكون القراءةهى عبارة عن عدد يمثله جملة طويلة فى مخطوطة و جملة قصيرة فى اخرى و جملة متوسطة فىثالثة تسمى قراءة توفيقية كما نجد فى نهاية مرقس فهذا هو عين التحريف و التبديل والتغيير

فياترى هل طبقت هذا يا صلعميعلى مصاحف أئمة وحفظة القرآن من العصر المحمدي، مثل مصحف ابنمسعود أو مصحف أبي ابن كعب ؟
وكيف تقوّل المفسرونالاختلافاتالكثيرة بين المصاحف على أنها قراءات مختلفة للصحابة
بل أرجعوها كلها إلى وحي صلعمي جبريلي ؟
وهليا ترى قرأت عما فُقد من القرآن من نصوص وسور كاملة مما اجمعت عليه الرواياتالمتعددة التي تملأ امهات الكتب الإسلامية؟
ألم تقرأ عن شهادة الصحابة والتابعينبفقدان اجزاء وآيات من قرآنهم؟
كما جاء في الدر المنثور للسيوطي 
" منه بسند صحيح عن ابن عمر قال :" لا يقولن أحدكمقد أخذت القرآن كلّه وما يدريه ما كلّه! قد ذهب منه قرآن كثير، ولكن ليقل قد أخذتمنه ما ظهر ". الدر المنثور 2/298.

لا تظن يا شيخأن وهمالقراءات القرآنية هو ما نعنينه، فقط أخطاء النسخ والتي يمكن أن تحدث في أيمخطوطة ، و قد قتلنا هذا في دراسات بدائية عديدة لبعض مخطوطات القرآن المتاحةووجدناها لا تصمد أمام عوامل التعرية وأخطاء النسخ ؟
وسوف تسمع قريبا (بنعمة القدير) عن دراسة تشمل هذه المخطوطات المعتم عليها 


* وعندما لم يجد المسلم دليلا كافيا يسند هراءاته قرر أن يتخطى حدود المنطق ويدور في دائرة اللا منطق فعلى سبيل المثال ، عندما أيدت أقوال الآباء تأييدا قاطعا النص "الله ظهرفي الجسد" 
فبدلا من أن يذعن المسلم إلى قول الحق ، نجده يتهمهم (على إجماعهم) بالتحريف 
هكذا وبكل بساطة
يالعلمية الدراسة عندما تدوسها أقدام الأعاريب
ويالحيادية المنطقعندما يمتهن 
وياسوء الأخلاق عندما تتفشى بين أتباع نبي الزنا والقتل 
يقولالمسلم المدلس
إقتباس:و مع ان الاستدلال ببعض اقوال الاباء على وجود الكلمة الغير موجودة الان فىالمخطوطات هو دليل على التحريف اى الحذف إذا افترضنا صحة ذلك

أي مخطوطات يا شيخنا ؟
أي تحريف هذاالذي تتكلم عنه ؟
أتظننا ممن يحرقون أناجيلنا كما حرق عثمان مصاحفكم ؟
أما عنمنطقك المشوه ، فما أسهل أن نتهم كل صحابة رسولك المنحول بالتحريف القرآني مستشهدينما يملأ كتبك من اختلافات في مصاحفهم، ترى كيف يصمد قرآنكبعدها ؟
ونحن نملك شهادة مسلمين بتحريفه 
وشهادة تابعينومسلمين بالطعن في الصحابة حتى آخر واحد منهم 
وشهادة علماء بتدليس الصحابةوكذبهم 
وشهادة عائشة ضد ابي هريرة بالكذب والوضع ، وهو الذي تملأ أحاديثه الصحيحين
ألا ترى المفارقة وغباء طرحك ؟
وألاتستحي وأنت تطعن في أناس قديسين سيرتهم هي مثال الطهارة لا الفحش
الصدق لاالتقية 
ودينك مبنيعلى نبي كذاب تبعه صحابة مدلسون ، وعلماءأفاقون
ومع تحفظنا على هذه المقارنة ، نعود إلى جوهر موضوعنا لنؤكد أناجماع اغلب الآباء القديسين كان مع قراءةθεός ، كما أوضحنا من قبل
* ثم يحاول المسلم في تهرب واضح من شهادة الآباء بأن يدعي بأنها شهادات بعد مجمع نيقية ، مما يدل ( في عقله المسكين) على أن النص الصحيح لم يكن موجودا قبلها 
فيقع الشيخ في خطأ منطقي قاتلعندما يعتبرعدم وجود شهادة قبل مجمع نيقية للآباء (وهو فرض خاطئ كما رأينا) هو دليل على خطأ النص (أو عدم وجود القراءة الصحيحة قبل مجمع نيقية)
ألا يعلم الصلعمي أن عدم وجود دليل ليس دليلا على عدم الوجود؟

فعدم وجود شهادة تاريخية غير إسلامية على وجود محمد ليس دليلاعن عدم وجوده 
وعدم وجود شهادة ميلاد لشيخنا –مثلا- ليس دليلا على أنه غير موجود 
وعدم امتلاكك لسيارة ليس دليلا على الفقر

كون اجماع الآباءاقتبسوا القراءة الصحيحة فهذا دليل واضح على كونها القراءة الصحيحة ، أما كونهيدعي عدم وجود شهادة آبائية قبل مجمع نقية لنفي لصحة القراءةفهذاهراء صلعمي أصيلكما أوضحنا ، فلو تفحص كتابات الآباء واستشهاداتهم سيسقط إدعائهونقله من مصادر ثانوية صريعا
* ثم نختم بالرد على الافلاسالإسلامي في ملحوظات أخيرة 
يقول المسلم 
إقتباس:اولانلاحظ انه حتى لو كانت الكلمة هى θεός فهى غير معرفة و بذلك تكون اقرب الى اله وليس الله
إقتباس:ثالثا : النص يقول ενσαρκιاى فى جسد و ليس فى الجسد لانه لا توجد اداة تعريف و الغير معرففى اليونانية هو نكرة بطبيعة الحال لعدم وجود ادوات تنكير فى اليونانية و قد ذكرناسابقا ان هنا Predicate Nominatives هو وصفى و ليس معرف . 

وهذه كلها إدعاءات لا علاقة له من قريب أو بعيد بجوهرالموضوع
ومع هذا نرد على أنه الاسم θεός هو هنا ال Predicate Nominative طبقاقاعدة Colwell فهو ليس نكره لأنه يسبق فعله ، وعلى تعديل Harner فهو يمكن أن يترجم بمعنى اللاهوت باعتباره اسما نوعيا : أي اللاهوت ظهر في جسد 
أما كلمة جسد أو الجسد فهيلا تعنيها على الإطلاق في معنى الجملة كونها نكرة أو معرفة
ثم يكمل المسلم تابع صلعم 
إقتباس:ثانيالو كانت الكلمة الله اى θεός المعرفة فهى تعنى الاله الجامع للثلاث اقانيم و لايقول احد ان احد غير الابن هو الذى تجسد و حسب ما يخبرنا به البابا شنودة فمن يقولان الابن هو الاب يكون مهرطق و اليك المقطع

وهذا أيضا لا علاقة له بحقيقة التجسد وظهوراللاهوت في الجسد 
ولكن من أجل التوضيح ، نقول بأن هذا خطأ ياشيخنا لأنه من الناحية اللاهوتية الابن هو الإله الكامل ايضا لأنه من نفس طبيعةالآب والروح القدس كلهم لاهوت واحد نحن نميز بين الأقانيم ولا نفصل بينهم ولا نجزءاللاهوت
فالتجسد كما تؤكد الآية هوإعلان وظهوراللاهوت في جسد 
والاعلان يكون بالكلمةوالفكروالعقل لا بالذات أو الجوهر 
الذات/الجوهر معلن بالفكر الملودمنهدون أن ينفصل الفكر عن جوهره ولا الجوهر عن فكره 
وهذا هو سر التجسد، فكلمة الإله وعقله (الابن) هي الاعلان الكامل (في التجسد) عن ذاته (الآب) وحياته(الروح القدس)
ومن رأي الابن فقد رأي الآب (يو 14: 9) لأنالابنهو شكل (أورسم) جوهر الآب (عب 1: 3)
والابن في تجسده أعلن الآب الحال فيه (يو 14: 10) مع الروح القدس (مت 12: 25) إلها واحد آمين 

نسأل لك الخلاصوالهداية من قيود محمد متبع الشياطين ومضلل العربان 
(وليس باحد غيره الخلاص . لان ليس اسم آخر تحت السماء قد أعطي بين الناس به ينبغي ان نخلص) أعمال 4: 12

-------------------
الهوامش والمراجع​(1) http://www.newadvent.org/cathen/05286a.htm
(2) ***ivener, A Plain Introduction to the Criticism of the New Testament, p.453
(3) Adam Clarke, Clarke’s Commentary, Vol. 8, ppg.151-152
(4) Patrick Young, the first custodian and collator of the Codex A [1628-1652], read θεός, is certain. — Young communicated the 'various Headings ' of A to Abp. Ussher : — and the latter, prior to 1653, communicated them to Hammond, who clearly knew nothing of ος. — It is plain that θεός was the reading seen by Huish — when he sent his collation of the Codex (made, according to Bentley, with great exactness) to Brian 
Walton, who published the fifth volume of his Polyglott in 
1657. (The Revision Revised, Burgon JW 1883, p 432)

(5) Clem. Rom. ed. Wotton, p. 27. citied in The Revision Revised, Burgon JW 1883, p 433 
(6) Aland, Kurt and Barbra: the text of the new testament, Eerdmans publishing 1989, p107
(7) Revised revision, Burgon JW 1883. p437
(8) Adapted from more than 252 mss examined in “The Revision Revised” by John William Burgon after converting the numbers to Gregorian format
http://mechristian.wordpress.com/200...fest_in_flesh
*​


----------



## يا هادى (10 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ++ عظيم هو سر التقوى ++*




> تَبَرَّرَ فِي الرُّوحِ، تَرَاءَى لِمَلاَئِكَةٍ، كُرِزَ بِهِ بَيْنَ الأُمَمِ، أُومِنَ بِهِ فِي الْعَالَمِ، رُفِعَ فِي الْمَجْدِ.



الكلام ده على مين على الله ولا على على الجسد؟


----------



## اغريغوريوس (10 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ++ عظيم هو سر التقوى ++*




> الكلام ده على مين على الله ولا على على الجسد؟



اية السؤال الغلط دة خالص
اية علي الله او الجسد
مالمسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد
بالنسبة للاية يا اه
اقري التفسير هتعرف هي علي اية ومنتظر ردك

3. نظرة الراعي إلى الكنيسة
"*هكذا أكتبه إليك راجيًا أن آتي إليك عن قريب، ولكن إن كنت أبطيء، فلكي تعلم كيف يجب أن تتصرف في بيت الله الذي هو كنيسة الله الحي عمود الحق وقاعدته*" *[١٤].* ربما خشي الرسول أن يُصاب القديس تيموثاوس بشيء من الضيق، فقد وعده بالحضور إليه، لذلك يؤكد له أنه سيحضر فإن تأخر فلا يكتئب، فإن الروح القدس يسمح بهذا لأجل البنيان. إنها فرصة نادرة للقديس تيموثاوس أن يبذل مجهودًا أعظم كخادم لكنيسة الله الحيّ، عمود الحق وقاعدته، فينال إكليلاً أعظم. غياب الرسول بولس لا يكون بالنسبة له سرّ تحطيم أو تعب، إنما فرصة عمل أكثر ومجهود أعظم كخادم السيد المسيح.
لقد وجد الرسول فرصة ليكشف للقديس تيموثاوس كأسقف الكنيسة عن مفهوم الكنيسة التي يرعاها، إذ يقول: "*وبالإجماع عظيم هو سرّ التقوى: الله ظهر في الجسد، تبرر في الروح، تراءى للملائكة، كرز به بين الأمم، أومن به في العالم، رفع في المجد*" [ ١٦].​*ما هي كنيسة المسيح التي يرعاها الأسقف ويخدم فيها الشمامسة؟
أ. عمود الحق وقاعدته:​* يرى القديس بولس الكنيسة كلها كجماعة المؤمنين، يقومون على الحق كعمود يرتكزون عليه وكقاعدة بدونه ينهار كل البنيان. فإن كان الغنوسيون يهتمون بالمعرفة كأساس للخلاص، فالرسول يرى في الكنيسة أولاً وقبل كل شيء دخولاً إلى الحق، لكنه الحق المجاني الذي يقدمه الله للجميع ولا يخصه بفئة دون أخرى.
الكنيسة هي العمود الذي أقامه أبونا يعقوب، وصب زيتًا على رأسه (تك ٢٨: ١٨) علامة تكريسه للرب بالروح القدس. إنها عمود الدخان الصاعد من البرية المعطّر بالمر واللبان وبكل أذرة التاجر (نش ٣: ٦)، ترتفع خلال دخان الذبيحة الذي لا يفسد العينين، بل يفتحها لرؤية الحق السماوي، معطرة بآلام عريسها (المر) ورائحته الزكية (اللبان).
هذه هي رؤية الراعي الحقيقي لكنيسة المسيح، وكما يقول *القديس چيروم*: [لا تضم الكنيسة حوائط (ومباني) وإنما تضم حقائق تعاليمها. هي الإيمان الحق! في الحقيقة كانت المباني الكنسية منذ ١٥ و ٢٠ عامًا في أيدي الهراطقة بأكملها، لكن الكنيسة الحقيقية كانت قائمة حيث يوجد الإيمان الحق.] بمعنى آخر الكنيسة بكونها الإيمان الحق لا يمكن أن تُغلب مهما كانت الظروف المحيطة بالمؤمنين!​*ب. تمتع بسرّ التقوى​*: ليست الكنيسة مجرد معرفة عقلية للحق كما تخيل الغنوسيون، وإنما هي دخول عملي إلى الحق خلال الحياة التقوية التي صارت لنا بالتجسد الإلهي. لذا يقول الرسول: "*عظيم هو سرّ التقوى، الله ظهر في الجسد*".
إن كانت الكنيسة هي عمود الحق المرتكز على ذبيحة السيد المسيح الفريدة والمقبولة لدى الآب رائحة رضا، إنما هذا الحق يتحقق خلال تجسد كلمة الله كطريق لتقديم الذبيحة وقبول الصليب، وباب لدخولنا إلى الحياة الجديدة باتحادنا مع الله الآب في ابنه. لقد حلّ بيننا وحمل طبيعتنا حتى نوجد نحن فيه، ننعم بحياته وسماته وشركة أمجاده! هذا هو الحق العملي الذي قُدم لنا خلال الإنجيل في ربنا يسوع المسيح.
لقد أنكر الغنوسيون حقيقة التجسد برفضهم أن السيد يحمل جسدًا حقيقيًا، بهذا ينكرون الحياة التقوية التي صارت لنا فيه، ويحولون الحق إلى معرفة نظرية عقلانية بلا ورح ولا حياة! بمعنى آخر، التجسد الإلهي ليس عقيدة فلسفية تعتنقها الكنيسة للمجادلة، وإنما هي سرّ حياتها التقوية وأمجادها الداخلية!​*ج. تبرر في الروح​*: ما هي الكنيسة إلاَّ قبول الروح القدس الذي وهبه لنا الله، هذا الذي يدخل بنا إلى الثبوت في المسيح يسوع ربنا، لا لنغتسل بدمه الكريم من خطايانا فحسب، إنما نحمل برّ المسيح فينا، فنُحسب في عيني الآب أبرارًا. يقول الرسول*: "لكن اغتسلتم، بل تقدستم، بل تبررتم، باسم الرب يسوع وبروح إلهنا"* (١ كو ٦: ١١). إن كانت الكنيسة في جوهرها هي ثبوت في المسيح، كأعضاء جسده، فإن هذه العطية تحمل من الجانب الآخر انطلاقها بالروح القدس إلى حضن الآب متبررة بالدم الكريم، حاملة سمات عريسها ورأسها!​*د. تراءى لملائكة​*: انطلاق الكنيسة بالروح الناري، لتحيا ببرّ المسيح في حضن الآب، يجعل منها في الحقيقة "حياة سماوية" وتمتع بالطبيعة الملائكية، فتنعم برؤية الله، حيث يصير أعضاؤها أشبه بملائكة يُعلن لهم الله غير المنظور! بمعنى آخر، الكنيسة في العهد الجديد هي تجلي الابن الوحيد الجنس في وسط المؤمنين كملائكة ينعمون بحضرته ورؤيته وينعمون بسماته.
ربنا يقصد الرسول بقوله: "تراءى لملائكة" أن الملائكة الذين كانوا يرونه قبل التجسد قد أدركوه بمفهوم جديد خلال تجسده في كنيسته، رأوه في كمال حبه الفائق خلال الصليب، وعمله الإلهي العجيب في المؤمنين الذين كانوا قبلاً خطاة وأعداء، وقد تقدسوا فيه وتبرروا وصاروا أبناء أحياء وممجدين فيه!​*ه. كرز بين الأمم​*: إن كانت الكنيسة هي عمود الحق وقاعدته الذي يهب لن سرّ التقوى في المسيح يسوع، وينطلق بنا بالروح القدس لنحيا ببرّ المسيح، ونشارك الملائكة طبيعتهم، فإن هذا كله إنما يقدم لكل البشرية خلال الكرازة بالمسيا المخلص بين الأمم، فينعم الكل بهذه النعم الإلهية بلا تمييز ولا محاباة لأمة على حساب أمة، أو جنس على حساب آخر. وكما يقول المرتل*: "*إلى أقطار المسكونة بلغت أقوالهم*"* (مز ٤٩: ٤). أما غاية هذه الكرازة فهي رفع البشرية إلى المجد السماوي.
في اختصار نقول أن الراعي الحقيقي يرى في الكنيسة تمتعًا بالحق العملي خلال سرّ التجسد الإلهي، ودخولاً إلى الحياة التقوية في المسيح يسوع، وتبريرًا في الروح، وشركة مع الملائكة. هي سرّ انفتاح البشرية كلها على الإيمان الجامع للدخول إلى المجد العلوي، فيحيا الكل في الأحضان السماوية.
بأسلوب آخر يعلق* القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم *على هذا النص، قائلاً: [حقًا عظيم هو السرّ: الله صار إنسانًا والإنسان إلها، صار الإنسان يُرى بلا خطية! صار (الإله المتأنس) مقبولاً في العالم، ومكروزًا به يراه الملائكة معنا! هذا بحق هو سرّ! ليتنا لا نحتقره... بل نحيا كما يليق بهذا السرّ.]
http://www.arabchurch.com/newtestament_tafser/timothy3.htm​


----------



## يا هادى (10 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ++ عظيم هو سر التقوى ++*




> مالمسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد



رُفِعَ فِي الْمَجْدِ. 

عايده على مين 

هل عايده على الله الظاهر فى الجسد؟


----------



## اغريغوريوس (11 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ++ عظيم هو سر التقوى ++*

*




رُفِعَ فِي الْمَجْدِ. 

عايده على مين 

هل عايده على الله الظاهر فى الجسد؟ 

أنقر للتوسيع...

تراءى لملائكة تفيد قيامة المسيح من الاموات حيث الملاكان اللذان اخبرا المريمات بقيامة السيد المسيح اما رفع في المجد فهي
يالتاكيد تفيد صعود السيد المسيح الي السموات بلا جدال توجد مصادر كثيرة تثبت كدة 
*


----------



## يوسف راضي (28 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: ++ عظيم هو سر التقوى ++*

*سلامي لكم جميعاً...
الي اخي الحبيب اغريغوريوس كان لي تعليق علي اختلاف المخطوطات ما بين كلمة " الله" و"الذي" والبحث الذي كتبته حضرتك هو في الحقيقة بحث رائع ولكن توجد بعض الاشياء تحيرني احب ان تتقبلها بصدر رحب وباذن الله يكون الرد عندك ....
ما يحيرني هو لماذا محرري بعض النسخ يذكروا كلمة "الذي" ولا يذكروا كلمة "الله" وهو علي حسب هذا البحث لا تصلح للذين ياخذون بالنص السكندري ولا بالنص البيزنطي. ومن مثل هذه الترجمات (الترجمة العربية المشتركة والترجمة البوليسية والترجمة الكاثوليكية وترجمة اليسوعية وترجمة البشارة السارة وترجمة العهد الجديد عربي قبطي وترجمة العهد الجديد عربي يوناني (ترجمة مابين السطور) الانطونية والترجمة اللاتينية (الفولجاتا). وهي ترجمات حديثة وجميلة. ففكرت في نفسي وقلت هل هؤلاء جميعا اخطاءوا ولا هذا البحث سامحني ناقص؟ حيث لم يذكر الذين يقولون "الذي" علي اي اساس وضعوا هذا ثم حضرتك حينما ذكر ان هناك اكثر من 250 مخطوطة تؤيد النص لم يذكر هؤلاء 250 مخطوطات من مجموع كام مخطوطة ثم انا _ سامحني –اشك في نسبة 1/125 ثم ايضا اخي الا توافقني انه من المفروض ان يقول لنا هؤلاء المخطوطات تعود الي القرن الكام؟
وانا لاحظت من الارقام انه ضمن مخطوطات النص المتصل اي بعد القرن التاسع تقريباً.
ثم اخي ما زادني شكا هو ما قاله الشماس الدكتور إميل ماهر إسحق أستاذ العهد القديم واللاهوت بالكلية الإكليريكية واللغة القبطية بمعهد اللغة القبطية بالقاهرة في كتابه مخطوطات الكتاب المقدس بلغته الأصلية صـــــــ20 وهو يتكلم عن سبب فروق القراءات بين المخطوطات وكان احد الاسباب هو اخطاء الذهن فيقول" وبعض فروق القراءات قد ينتج عن أخطاء الذهن ,كأن يفشل الناسخ في تفسير بعض الأختصارات التي كانت تستخدم كثيراً في المخطوطات ,خصوصاً مصطلحات مثل الله والمسيح التي كانت تكتب بصورة مختصرة بصفة منتظمة. والفروق في تيموثاوس الاولي 16:3 بين "من" و "الذي" و "الله" هي مثال علي ذلك. فقد وردت الاية "عظيم هو سر التقوي الله ظهر في الجسد" مكتوبة في قراءات آخري "عظيم هو سر التقوي الذي ( أو من ) ظهر في الجسد"...ألخ ( Reumann,p.1226).
وكذلك عندما يقول العالم بول واجنر في كتابه "مرشد الطالبين في النقد النصي للكتاب المقدس بان سبب الاختلاف بين "الله" و"الذي" هي سبب خطأ فهم الكاتب في الاختصارات وفي النهاية يقول ان الصحيح هي كلمة الذي.....
ففكرت في نفسي وقلت لماذا هؤلاء يقولون هذا وما الراجع لهم من كلامهم هذا ............
لذلك احببت ان اعرف راي علماء المخطوطات علي هذه الكلمة وايضا احب ان اعرف ال 250 مخطوطة هذه من كام مخطوطة موجودة فيها النص والزمن الذي يعود اليها المخطوطات ثم ماذا عن الترجمات القبطية والسريانية واللاتينة من هذا النص؟؟؟
هذا ما احب ان اعرفه ...............
والرب يعوض تعب محبتكم.........
*


----------



## apostle.paul (28 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: ++ عظيم هو سر التقوى ++*

*بص يا سيدى
النص السكندرى قراءته الذى ظهر فى الجسد
اغلب مخطوطات النص البيزنطى الله ظهر فى الجسد
الترجمات القديمة اغلبها تتفق مع قراءة الذى (قبطى وسريانى وفلجاتا)
الاباء منقسمين بين القراءتين 
الاباء يعرفوا قراءة الله ظهر فى الجسد من اول اغناطيوس 
الدليل الداخلى مع قراءة الله لعدم احتواء الجملة على فاعل مشخصن فى حالة الذى يعود عليه كل افعال الجملة 
الدليل الخارجى مع قراءة الذى
دا اختصارا للموضوع
كلا القرائتين مبيغيروش مفهوم النص 
*


----------



## مصلوب لاجلي (28 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: ++ عظيم هو سر التقوى ++*

سلام للجميع,,

الزميل يوسف راضي..

عالم النقد النصي يحاول و بأمانة العودة بالقارئ الى النص الاصلي, و لكنه (لا يتدخل) بالمعنى اللاهوتي كثيرا لان هذا ليس هدفه..

و حتى تحكم على النص و على معناه يجب ان تقرءه دوما بافكار كاتب النص نفسه. و طالما كاتب النص هنا هو بولس, اذا يجب عليك ان تفهم اولا فكر بولس الرسول و من ثم الفكرة اللاهوتية التي يتكلم عنها في الاية موضع الشك.

ضعني اعطيك تلميحا صغيرا عن تفسير هذه الاية بمثال بسيط:

لنفرض ان لديك غرفة مغلقة بقفل و لديك عشر مفاتيح في يدك,  مفتاح وحيد يستطيع ان يفتح القفل و لمعرفة هذا المفتاح تتبع هنا طريقة المعرفة التجربية:

تدخل اول مفتاح , لا يدخل, تستبعده.. تدخل الثاني .. الثالث.. لا يدخلان تستبعدهما... تدخل الرابع.. يدخل لكنه لا يدور.. تستبعده مع انه دخل لكنه لا يفتح... تدخل الخامس يدخل و يدور فيفتح.. اذا هذا هو المطلوب.

الان نطيق كلامنا على الموضوع هنا. و بالذات في هذه الاية  المعنى اكثر من بسيط,لان الاية لا تحنمل الا تفسيرا واحداو لذلك تعال نأخذها  مع مفاتيحنا :

وَبِالإِجْمَاعِ عَظِيمٌ هُوَ سِرُّ التَّقْوَى: اللهُ ظَهَرَ فِي الْجَسَدِ، تَبَرَّرَ فِي الرُّوحِ، تَرَاءَى لِمَلاَئِكَةٍ، كُرِزَ بِهِ بَيْنَ الأُمَمِ، أُومِنَ بِهِ فِي الْعَالَمِ، رُفِعَ فِي الْمَجْدِ

لا بل قبل ذلك ننظر الى الجزء الاول من الاية : عظيم هو سر التقوى؟ اين تكمن هذه العظمة و لماذا يدعوه بولس سرا عظيما؟
ناخذ كلمة الذي او نحذف كلمة الله ماذا نجد؟

ظهر في الجسد: من الذي ظهر في الجسد؟ الذي.. هل يصح المعنى هنا؟ ماذا كان او كيف كان قبل ان يظهر بالجسد؟

انظر ماذا يقول نفس الرسول في رسالته الى اهل رومية:

عَنِ ابْنِهِ. الَّذِي صَارَ مِنْ نَسْلِ دَاوُدَ مِنْ جِهَةِ الْجَسَدِ،

لاحظ كيف يقول من جهة الجسد. لماذا؟ 

نكمل..

"تبرر في الروح":
انظر معي في انجيل متى : 15 فَأَجَابَ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ لَهُ:«اسْمَحِ الآنَ، لأَنَّهُ هكَذَا يَلِيقُ بِنَا أَنْ نُكَمِّلَ كُلَّ بِرّ». حِينَئِذٍ سَمَحَ لَهُ.  16 فَلَمَّا اعْتَمَدَ يَسُوعُ صَعِدَ لِلْوَقْتِ مِنَ الْمَاءِ، وَإِذَا السَّمَاوَاتُ قَدِ انْفَتَحَتْ لَهُ، فَرَأَى رُوحَ اللهِ نَازِلاً مِثْلَ حَمَامَةٍ وَآتِيًا عَلَيْهِ

هل ينطبق هذه الكلام على مفتاح اخر غير السيد المسيح؟

نكمل:

تَرَاءَى لِمَلاَئِكَةٍ : هل يمكن للسر ان "يتراءى لملائكة؟ هل السر شئ مرئ مادي محسوس؟

و اما السيد المسيح فهناك عشرات الايات تتحدث عن رؤية الملائكة له مثلا في تجرية الجبل:
من مرقس:
وَكَانَ هُنَاكَ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ أَرْبَعِينَ يَوْمًا يُجَرَّبُ مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ. وَكَانَ مَعَ الْوُحُوشِ. وَصَارَتِ الْمَلاَئِكَةُ تَخْدِمُهُ

نكمل 

كرز به بين الامم : بمن كانت كرازة الرسل بين الامم؟ هل كرزوا بشئ معلوم او بشئ سري؟ هل المسيحية ديانة باطنية مثلا ام هي تعليم علني يكرز بالمسيح؟

بولس في كورونثوس يقول:  وَلكِنَّنَا نَحْنُ نَكْرِزُ بِالْمَسِيحِ مَصْلُوبًا: لِلْيَهُودِ عَثْرَةً، وَلِلْيُونَانِيِّينَ جَهَالَةً.


نكمل

اومن به في  العالم : حسنا نستطيع ان نقول ان اردت ان العالم امن بالسر(؟) مع ان الدلائل اكثر عن المسيح , و لكن دعنا اقول ان المفتاح دار هنا

نكمل 

رُفِعَ فِي الْمَجْدِ

و الان من هو الذي رفع في المجد؟

 9 وَلَمَّا قَالَ هذَا ارْتَفَعَ(المسيح) وَهُمْ يَنْظُرُونَ. وَأَخَذَتْهُ سَحَابَةٌ عَنْ أَعْيُنِهِمْ. 
و لا داعي هنا لاقول ان السحابة اشارة الى بهاء الرب نفسه كما في العهد القديم:

 34 ثُمَّ غَطَّتِ السَّحَابَةُ خَيْمَةَ الاجْتِمَاعِ وَمَلأَ بَهَاءُ الرَّبِّ الْمَسْكَنَ

و الان السؤال لك: هل ما زال عندك شك ان هناك لبسا في موضوع سر التقوى؟


----------



## يوسف راضي (30 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: ++ عظيم هو سر التقوى ++*

*سلامي لكم جميعاً....
احب في البداية ان اشكركم علي استعدادكم للرد وتقبل الاراء بكل ترحيب بل وتشجيع للحوار والنقاش حتي يخرج الجميع مقتنعين فرحيين.....
أخي الحبيب " مصلوب لاجلي" قد فهمت من كلام حضرتك انك تريد ان تقول ان هذه الاية لا تنطبق الا علي السيد المسيح وبذلك تكون ترجمة الله صحيحة لان الله هو المسيح ..... ارجو ان اكون قد فهمت صح .... ان كان كذلك فيمكن اخي يأتي شخص يؤمن بالمسيح ولكن لا يؤمن بان المسيح هو الله ويقول لنا نعم انا اؤمن ان سر التقوي يعود علي المسيح وتكون "الذي" هنا بمعني المسيح ولكن لا تعني الله لانه لا يؤمن ان الاثنان واحد وبذلك يقول لنا ان هذه الاية لا تستطيع اثبات الوهية المسيح.... وكذلك يمكن ان يرد بذلك علي البرهان الداخلي ويقول ان سر التقوي هنا عائد علي المسيح والميسح اسم مشخصن وبذلك لم يوجد اعتراض داخلي.... ومن وجهة نظري هم علي حق في ذلك....
اخي الحبيب apostle . paul  احب ان اعرف اخي – لو في مقدورك – معلومات اكثر عن عدد مخطوطات النص البيزنطي التي تذكر ذلك ومن كام مخطوطة بيزنطية ثم الي اي القرون تعود. وايضا اخي – لو مفهاش تعب – ارجو منك لو استطاعت معرفة كيف استطيع تحميل هذه المخطوطات وخاصة النص البيزنطي. ثم اخي بالنسبة الي الترجمات القبطية واللاتينية وغيرها يمكن اخي ان يأتي سأل ويقول من اين قلتم انها غير موجودة (كلمة الله) في هذه الترجمات .... وله حق طبعا في سؤاله لذلك احببت ان اعرف كيف احصل ايضاً  علي هذه الترجمات.....
ام اخي بالنسبة الي اقوال الاباء فيوجد فرق بين اب كان يتكلم عن تجسد الكلمة  وبين اخر يقتبس الاية جميعها او ان يقول "كما هو مكتوب" او يقول "كما قال بولس الرسول".. او غيرها من الالفاظ التي تبين انه يتكلم عن هذه الاية وليس عن التجسد عامة لاننا هنا نبحث عن هذه الاية وليس عن موضوع التجسد الذي له اثباتات كثيرة غير هذه الاية لذلك اخي اذا دققت في كلام الاباء ما قبل نيقية تجدهم حقا لا يتحدثون عن هذه الآية وانما عن التجسد الذي كما قلت له اثباتات كثيرة غير هذه الاية .... ثم اخي لا بد ان نعرف جميعا ان العقيدة لا تثبت من آية واحدة لذلك نحن لا نحزن  اذا عرفنا ان كلمة "الذي" هي الترجمة الحقيقية.وحتي الدكتور اميل ماهر اسحق لم يفقد ايمانه عندما اعترف بان الصحيحة هي "الذي" وليس "الله" مثل الفاصلة اليوحناوية التي اثبت الكثير انها غير موجود وعلي الرغم من ذلك لا تؤثر في جوهر الايمان المسيح... لانه كما قلت ان الايمان لا يعتمد علي اية واحد ...........
                                                                               وشكرا لكم مرة اخري والرب يعوض تعب محبتكم
*


----------



## مصلوب لاجلي (31 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: ++ عظيم هو سر التقوى ++*

سلام للجميع,,



يوسف راضي قال:


> *سلامي لكم جميعاً....
> احب في البداية ان اشكركم علي استعدادكم للرد وتقبل الاراء بكل ترحيب بل وتشجيع للحوار والنقاش حتي يخرج الجميع مقتنعين فرحيين.....
> أخي الحبيب " مصلوب لاجلي" قد فهمت من كلام حضرتك انك تريد ان تقول ان هذه الاية لا تنطبق الا علي السيد المسيح وبذلك تكون ترجمة الله صحيحة لان الله هو المسيح ..... ارجو ان اكون قد فهمت صح .... ان كان كذلك فيمكن اخي يأتي شخص يؤمن بالمسيح ولكن لا يؤمن بان المسيح هو الله ويقول لنا نعم انا اؤمن ان سر التقوي يعود علي المسيح وتكون "الذي" هنا بمعني المسيح ولكن لا تعني الله لانه لا يؤمن ان الاثنان واحد وبذلك يقول لنا ان هذه الاية لا تستطيع اثبات الوهية المسيح.... وكذلك يمكن ان يرد بذلك علي البرهان الداخلي ويقول ان سر التقوي هنا عائد علي المسيح والميسح اسم مشخصن وبذلك لم يوجد اعتراض داخلي.... ومن وجهة نظري هم علي حق في ذلك....
> *



الحقيقي انني اضطررت لقراءة ردك اكثر من مرة لافهمه, لا ادري هل هو ترتيب الكلام ام الافكار التي به هي التي لم تسمح لي ان افهمه لاول مرة...

هل لي ان اطلب منك ان تقرا ردك مرةاخرى لترى ان كنت بحاجة الى اعادة صياغة, ..

كل المودة..


----------



## يوسف راضي (31 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: ++ عظيم هو سر التقوى ++*

*اخي الحبيب اريد توضيح اي فقرة من الجزء الذي اقتبسته تريد ان اوضحه لك ام تريد ان اوضح لك التعليق ككل ........
                    ارجو التدقيق في التعليق وتحديد الاجزاء التي لم تفهم.....             
وكذلك اخي ارجو مساعدتك لي في كيفية الحصول علي مخطوطات وترجمات الكتاب المقدس
                                                                                                           ومع الشكر*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (31 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: ++ عظيم هو سر التقوى ++*

إقتباس من تعليق رقم21 والرد عليه :
(( يقول المهاجم:أخي الحبيب " مصلوب لاجلي" قد فهمت من كلام حضرتك انك تريد ان تقول ان هذه الاية لا تنطبق الا علي السيد المسيح وبذلك تكون ترجمة الله صحيحة لان الله هو المسيح ..... ارجو ان اكون قد فهمت صح .... ان كان كذلك فيمكن اخي يأتي شخص يؤمن بالمسيح ولكن لا يؤمن بان المسيح هو الله ويقول لنا نعم انا اؤمن ان سر التقوي يعود علي المسيح وتكون "الذي" هنا بمعني المسيح ولكن لا تعني الله لانه لا يؤمن ان الاثنان واحد وبذلك يقول لنا ان هذه الاية لا تستطيع اثبات الوهية المسيح.... وكذلك يمكن ان يرد بذلك علي البرهان الداخلي ويقول ان سر التقوي هنا عائد علي المسيح والميسح اسم مشخصن وبذلك لم يوجد اعتراض داخلي.... ومن وجهة نظري هم علي حق في ذلك....
الرد
1-لايوجد مسيحى يفصل بين إيمانه بالمسيح وإيمانه بالله فالمسيح هو الله-.. اما طائفتّى شهوديهوه والمورمون فهما فى حكم الغير مسيحييتين والعقيدة التى يناديان بها هى مشوشة ومغلوطة.
2- نرد على  ماتفضلت به بالاتى من فضلك إرجع بالدراسة الى النص كاملا للاية التى تثيرون الشبهات حولها وإرجع بالدراسة  3آيات للخلف لتكتشف ان الايه تتكلم عن شخص الله مستخدمّا الروح القدس هنا الالفاظ والنصوص الدالة على لفظ الجلالة صراحة ..يعنى نرتبط  هنا 

((بالــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــيــــــــــــــــــــــــاق)) فنكرر هنا على ضرورة عدم إجتزاء النصوص وإخراجها من سياقها-
هذا فيما يختص بالموضوع


----------



## ElectericCurrent (31 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: ++ عظيم هو سر التقوى ++*

دليل الفكر الأبائي -الذى إتفق فيه جميع أباء ومعلمى البيعة بإجماع كاسح-قبل نيقية وبعدنيقيا وهو فكر الاغلبية المطلقة لأباءالكنيسة الارثوذوكسية-التى أتشرف بالانتساب اليها-وجميع مفسري ومعلمى الكنائس الاصلاحية المحدثين وطبعا الكاثوليك لم يختلفوا إطلاقا معنا بصرف النظر عن الصياغات اللفظية الخطيّة للنصوص الواردة فى بعض المخطوطات 
ظهور الله فى جسد- إنسانية حقيقية بغير تحول
هذا هو عين -ينبوع إيماننا وسبب وعنصر تقوانا وثقتنا بالله وعربون عقيدتنا ومحور ديننا.
المسيح بارا مشهودا له كإله متأنس فى أكمل صورة للكمال التقوى الانسانى من الملائكة والناس+مكرز بتجسده فى جميع الامم+صاعدا إلى السماء عينها داخلا الى الاقداس ليشفع فينا بصفته الفادى الذبيح خلاصا وكفارةّ على مرآى من السمائين.
-----------------------------
كل هذه الحقائق آمنت بها المسيحية بلا إستثناء ولا إعتراض ولا نشوز حتى الهراطقة-كان ايمانهم-مهما كان مشوهها لكنه تضمن هذه الافكار
-------------------------
حتى الكنائس او المدارس الفقهيية المسيحية التى إعتمدت_إن كان هناك من إعتمد على القرأءة المشوهه للنص السكندرى ومخطوطة ويسكوت هذه --فقد أمنت بالفكرة الفقهييه الاساسية الرئيسية بدون اى خروج عن جوهرها-وذلك من منطلق القراءة الاجمالية للسياق برمته وفقا لمنهج البحث العلمى المنزهه عن الغرض .
فمن تنزهت نيته وخلصت لله والحق والحقيقة  يصل الى الحقيقة المعلنة فى النص إجمالا وأما من كان فى نفسه مرضا بحث عن تأؤيلا  وتحريفا مزعوما يخاله .عسي يمكنه من إثبات شبهاته ومزايداته+.


----------



## ElectericCurrent (31 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: ++ عظيم هو سر التقوى ++*

الاستدلال المنطقي -البديهى بالعقل الذى  أعطاه الله لنا
أولا 
 هل وجود تشكيل خطّى لكلمة باليونانية (من أو الذى أو التى) فى بعض المخطوطات ينفي عن بولس الرسول -وهو الذى لا يفتر ان يهاجمه المشككون والمهاجمون- أقول ينفي عنه كرازته وإيمانه بأن السيد المسيح هو الله الظاهر فى جسد إنسان
الاجابة لا وألف لا  لإن بولس رسول المسيحية فى الاف المواضع-التى يخطئها الحصر: يُصّرح بإيمانه بإن المسيح هو الله الظاهر فى الجسد.

ثانيا
هل يمكن أن نستنتج جدلا -مجرد مسايرة جدلية -ان الرسول يتكلم عن ان سر التقوى كشئ  ظهر فى جسد او فى الجسد- أى جسد أخر للمسيح-حسب الزعم الكاذب بإعتباره مجرد رسول خلت من قبله الرسل فقط ومجرد عبدمن عبادالله الصالحين فقط لاغير.
أعتقد أن الاجابة الاستدلالية لذوى العقول فقط هى الف كلا
الرسول نظرته للجسد بمعناه الفسيولوجى كالاتى

+ من يزرع للجسد فمن الجسد سيحصد فساد ومن يزرع للروح فمن الروح سيحصد حياة ابدية
+إن عشتم حسب الجسد فستموتون ولكن إن كنتم بالروح تُميتون الجسد فستحييون
+لاشئ من الدينونة الان على الذين هم فى المسيح يسوع السالكين ليس حسب الجسد بل حسب الروح
+الروح يشتهى ضد الجسد والجسد يشتهى ضد الروح وهذان يقاوم احدهما الاخر حتى تفعلون مالم تكونوا تريدون
+ أنى متيقن أنه ليس ساكن في أى فى جسدى شئٌ صالح
+ويحى أنا الانسان الخاطئ من ينقذنى من جسد الموت هذا
+كرر فى أكثر من موضع فى كتاباته إقتباسه من المزمور القائل ليس -فى كل ذوى الاجساد-ليس من يعمل صلاحا ليس ولا واحد الجميع زاغو وفسدوا وأعوزهم مجدالله.
إذن هذه نظره وفقه الرسول بولس عن الجسد أى جسد مهما كان -لآى أنسان طبيعيا - مجرد م الالوهيه وبدون ألاصلاح الذى قدمه الاله المتأنس لنسق الطبيعة البشرية فى الخليقة الجديده. وبالتالى يصعب الاستدلال على ان النص هنا يشير الى ان هناك سرا تقويا ظهر فجأءة فى الجسد -للرسول بولس او المؤمنين الجدد -فى الجسد وتبرر فى الروح وإعجب به الملائكة وكرز به بين الوثنين ورفع -فى المجد الى السماء؟؟؟؟
- يعنى أننى إستدلاليا أستدل على أن هذه طفرة ونقلة فجائية وسط النصوص التى أوردتها فتمثل هذه العبارة خروجا على الخط العام للمكتوبات التى وصلت إلينا من الرسول بولس المفترى عليه.
بيتهيألى أن المعنى وضح الان


----------



## apostle.paul (31 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: ++ عظيم هو سر التقوى ++*




> *ويقول لنا نعم انا اؤمن ان سر التقوي يعود علي المسيح  وتكون "الذي" هنا بمعني المسيح ولكن لا تعني الله لانه لا يؤمن ان الاثنان  واحد وبذلك يقول لنا ان هذه الاية لا تستطيع اثبات الوهية المسيح....*


*اولا تفسير النصوص الكتابية لا علاقة لها بغير المؤمنين
غير المؤمن مدلس وجاهل ودائما يضع امام عينه انه عايز يقول اى كلام يخدر بيه ضميره 
فلما نتناقش تفسير الكتاب بنتناقش فيه مسيحيا وليس مع جهلة القوم
جهلة القوم يقولك المسيح لما يقول انا والاب واحد مش معناه انهم واحد
فهل هذة عقليات اصلا نتناقش معاها لما بنفسر الكتاب
فى كلا القراءتين العدد يشهد لتجسد الاله 
 كلمة الذى عودتها على المسيح لا ينفى ان كل الافعال اللاحقة لا تنطبق سوى على الله حينما دخل للعالم 
رفع فى المجد تبرر فى الروح تراءى لملائكة كرز بيه بين الامم واؤمن به فى العالم
فى كلا القراءتين النص يشهد على تجسد الله
*


> *وكذلك يمكن ان يرد بذلك علي البرهان الداخلي ويقول ان سر  التقوي هنا عائد علي المسيح والميسح اسم مشخصن وبذلك لم يوجد اعتراض  داخلي....*


* 
غلط يا حبيبى لان احنا بنتكلم عن تركيب الجملة فعليا وليس الضمير عائد على ايه 
فتركيب الجملة لا يحوى على مشخصن يعود عليه كل هذة الافعال ام فى تركيب الله ظهر فى الجسد فيوجد الاسم المشخصن
فالمقارنة فى الدليل الداخلى بين قراءتين 
الله ام الذى
الله مفضلة داخليا على الذى 
المسيح ليست قراءة تتدخل ضمن الحسبان
*


> *ومن وجهة نظري هم علي حق في ذلك....*


*
الله اعلم انت مين *


> *لو في مقدورك – معلومات اكثر عن عدد مخطوطات النص  البيزنطي التي تذكر ذلك ومن كام مخطوطة بيزنطية ثم الي اي القرون تعود.  وايضا اخي – لو مفهاش تعب – ارجو منك لو استطاعت معرفة كيف استطيع تحميل هذه المخطوطات وخاصة النص البيزنطي. *


ال*مخطوطات البيزنطى كلها متاخرة وعددها بالالاف ومفيش فيمة انك تحملها لان اى كتاب بيكتب الشواهد النصية بيكتب عائلة النص البيزنطى كشاهد واحد  
اقدم شاهد لقراءة الله هو المخطوطة السكندرية من القرن الخامس*


> *ثم اخي بالنسبة الي الترجمات القبطية واللاتينية وغيرها  يمكن اخي ان يأتي سأل ويقول من اين قلتم انها غير موجودة (كلمة الله) في  هذه الترجمات*


*الفلجاتا موجودة على النت
الترجمات القبطية الصعيدية والبحيرية كتبها عندى معرفش موجودة على الانترنت ولالا*


> *ام اخي بالنسبة الي اقوال الاباء فيوجد فرق بين اب كان  يتكلم عن تجسد الكلمة  وبين اخر يقتبس الاية جميعها او ان يقول "كما هو  مكتوب" او يقول "كما قال بولس الرسول".. او غيرها من الالفاظ التي تبين انه  يتكلم عن هذه الاية وليس عن التجسد عامة لاننا هنا نبحث عن هذه الاية وليس  عن موضوع التجسد الذي له اثباتات كثيرة غير هذه الاية لذلك اخي اذا دققت  في كلام الاباء ما قبل نيقية تجدهم حقا لا يتحدثون عن هذه الآية وانما عن  التجسد الذي كما قلت له اثباتات كثيرة غير هذه الاية ....*


*معرفش ايه علاقة مجمع نيقية بالموضوع 
فحتى بعض النقاد النصين قالوا ان ظهور قراءة الله كانت متاخرة جدا ترجع للقرن الثامن
فى حين اننا نجد النص حرفيا مكقتبس من رسالة بولس فى كتابات غريغوريوس النيصى ويوحنا ذهبى الفم وكيرلس عمود الدين 
فتاريخ قراءة الله مبكر جدا يرجع للقرن الرابع 
وبالرغم من كدا بقولك ان قراءة الذى مفضلة خارجيا حسب المخطوطات والترجمات
*


> *ثم اخي لا بد ان نعرف جميعا ان العقيدة لا تثبت من آية  واحدة لذلك نحن لا نحزن  اذا عرفنا ان كلمة "الذي" هي الترجمة  الحقيقية.وحتي الدكتور اميل ماهر اسحق لم يفقد ايمانه عندما اعترف بان  الصحيحة هي "الذي" وليس "الله" مثل الفاصلة اليوحناوية التي اثبت الكثير  انها غير موجود وعلي الرغم من ذلك لا تؤثر في جوهر الايمان المسيح... لانه  كما قلت ان الايمان لا يعتمد علي اية واحد *


*عايزك تشيلى كل النصوص الىل انت عايزاها من الكتاب وبرضة الوهية الكلمة وتجسده مثبت بنصوص الكتاب عهد قديم وجديد فى مئات النصوص
النص يشهد لتجسد الاله باى قراءة 
ونصوص تجسد الكلمة والوهية الكلمة بدل الواحدة مئات فى الكتاب
*


----------



## يوسف راضي (1 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: ++ عظيم هو سر التقوى ++*

*سلامي لكم جميعاً.................
في البداية احب ان اشكركم علي تعليقاتكم .... وكان لي تعليق بالنسبة الي البرهان الداخل... الفكرة التي تحدثت عنها سابقاً بانه يمكن ان يقال ان سر التقوي هنا هو تلميح علي السيد المسيح وهو اسم مشخصن وبذلك تحل مشكلة البرهان الداخلي .. وهذه القاعدة تدعى قاعدة (Natural Gender) "الجنس الطبيعى " والتى تعتمد على معاملة الاسم على ما يشير إليه بغض النظر عن جنسه لغوياً عن طريق التلميح.... وهذه القاعة استخدمت في المناقشات حول الفاصلة اليوحناوية _1يو7:5_ ويمكن مراجعة ذلك في موسوعة الكتاب المقدس الاصدار الرابع في قسم الشبهات الوهمية وانظر في البحث حول البرهان الداخلي.........
كذلك اخي احب ان اعرف هل الفلجاتا الموجودة علي النت هي مأخوذا من الفولجاتا التي قام بها جيرم ام انها اخذت من نسخ اخري نُسِخت من الفولجاتا التي قام بها جيروم....... 
وفي النهاية احب ان اشكركم مرة اخري والرب يعوض تعب محبتكم.........*


----------

